

Lesson From Norway: More Years in School = Higher IQ - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/02/lesson-from-norway-more-years-in-school-means-a-higher-iq/252623/

======
gamechangr
I would be interested in knowing what the value of Higher IQ would be?? I
quite curious as to what the HN community believes?

~~~
gamechangr
I guess I should add that I am certain that a really low IQ would be
disadvantagous, I'm just not sure that a very high IQ is of more confirmable
value than an above average IQ....thoughts?

